# New Viper Chassis



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of the new Viper chassis that I have built up as a G-Jet clone with brass weights. Besides the chassis all of the parts are BSRT G3. The rolling chassis weighs 16.7 grams compared to a G-Jet with aluminum body posts and the same weights that weighs 16.6 grams. A Wizzard Thunderstorm rolling chassis weighs 18.2 grams. Hopefully I will have time to take the car for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool, diggin it!

Tom


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I ran some laps with the new Viper chassis today. I compared it to my backup NEC G-Jet, which has won races. I ran both cars without a body. The G-Jet did 4.162 seconds on my MaxTrax and the Viper did 4.319, not bad for a start. The Viper was a little loose compared to the G-Jet, which was really stuck down. Both cars had about the same top speed on my 12 foot front straight. The Viper has Viper Scale Racing Pro 4 magnets, I will have to check those with my magnetometer. I do have a spare set of the ceramic grade G-Jet magnets and also a set of VSR Pro 10 magnets.
Eventually I will compare the cars with bodies on them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Where's the like button?? Oh yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like a piece of artwork!!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I've got to pick up a few of them bad dogs, man that sits low for sure.


----------



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

What wheels and tires are you using for the jet?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, very nice car!! :thumbsup: The front end looks like the G-Jet 
non-independent, are the rear rims & tires factory G-Jet too? The pic seems like the timing bracket is adjusted on the passenger side???


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi rich nice chassis. i am more interested in which trak are you running it on? i was looking at the trak that was pictured with your wheelan modified cars. liken the braided trak


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The car has Viper Scale Racing Pro 4 magnets, they measured 5% less than the ones in the G-Jet that I compared the Viper to. The rest of the parts are regular G-Jet parts. Timing is set at neutral for the time being. Right now you can't buy a RTR Viper.
Here is a picture of my 4X16 foot 51 foot long MaxTrax, East Haven Raceway. The track is powered by two 20 amp Mastech power supplies and uses Trackmate timing.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Viper with Body*

Here is the Viper chassis with a HOCOC NSC type body. I shortened the body posts a little.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Good looking chassis & body setup.Love the track too!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the oval version of the track with lights for night racing.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The car ran well when I tried it on a slider oval today, but I was was not allowed to enter it in a race as yet. The consensus was that the Viper would be legal once it becomes available either as an RTR rolling chassis or as a kit with standardized parts.


----------

